# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  Reglamento de la Ley 29811 - Moratoria OVM's

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Compartimos el reciente reglamento de la Ley de Moratoria a los Organismos Vivos Modificados (OVM), publicado por el Consejo de Ministros, que impide la liberación al ambiente de estos organismos en el territorio peruano.  
SaludosTemas similares: Artículo: Consejo de Ministros aprobó reglamento de moratoria para ingreso de transgénicos Artículo: Minag pide que se observe moratoria a transgénicos En caso se apruebe la moratoria a los OGM's... ¿cuántos años deberían ser? Artículo: La moratoria a los transgénicos no fue tema de discusión del Gobierno Los agroexportadores no deben preocuparse por ley de moratoria de transgénicos

----------

